# List your Camera



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

I will start the thread....
I have a canon powershot g1, and a Sony Cybershot DSC-150 (Just got today).

EDIT: Correction: Canon powershot G1 (Not G5)

Sony DSC-150









picture taken from Digital Photography Review









picture taken from Digital Photography Review


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

*SONY MPEGMOVIE HQX Digital Still Camera DSC-F717* about a year old...


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

lwrlevel said:


> *SONY MPEGMOVIE HQX Digital Still Camera DSC-F717* about a year old...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me too


----------



## cadeucsb (Nov 4, 2004)

canon digi EOS D30:


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Sony Cybershot DSC-F707


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Canon G5 :nod:
*edit..... looks like a brick, weighs the smae as a brick, but takes good pics :laugh:


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

HP photosmart 733









hopefully getting a canon A95 within the next month


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Pentax Optio 430rs and Olympus Cl2500 digital SLR


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

winkyee said:


> Me too
> [snapback]820370[/snapback]​


Whats the mega pixels on it???



Yorkshire said:


> Canon G5 :nod:
> *edit..... looks like a brick, weighs the smae as a brick, but takes good pics


Thought bout getting the g5, but I didnt like my g1, so I went with a new different cam


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

i'm realy interested in macro photography, and thought i'd need to invest in a better camera than my G5 canon, but after seeing the macro pics on this website

http://www.mplonsky.com/photo/Gallery.htm

i decided i dont need to. the majority of these pics were taken on a canon G3, and i'm absolutely gobsmacked with the qulity









TAKE A LOOK GUYS, YOU'LL BE IMPRESSED :nod:

here's just an example of what can be done


----------



## Lyle (Jan 29, 2003)

I've got a Sony DSC-W1 with a wide angle lens and a bogen ball head lightweight tripod. Getting a Canon 20D in the medium future.


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

Serygo said:


> Whats the mega pixels on it???
> [snapback]820478[/snapback]​


The SONY DSC-F717 is a 5.0 Mega Pixel Camera :nod:


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

York, I also noted he has a Dslr :laugh: 
But Im sure his older stuff was taken with the Canon


----------



## caribekeeper (Feb 26, 2004)

Jenoptik JD C2.1LCD










Rich


----------



## HighOctane (Jan 2, 2003)

Nikon CoolPix 4300


----------



## Lex (Oct 17, 2004)

toshiba pdr-m500

this is the m700, but it looks the same as the 500...


----------



## pittviper (Oct 20, 2004)

olympus c-5050 zoom


----------



## Umbilical Syllables (Dec 16, 2004)

Nikon coolpix 4200,
Soon to have a Minolta Maxxum 5


----------



## crhisw (Oct 18, 2004)

601 zoom


----------



## P-Power (Jan 23, 2004)

I just got a Nikon D70 like 2 weeks ago


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

But instead of that shitty lense I've got either a Sigma aspherical lense or Canon 50 mil 1.8 depending on the situation


----------



## stingray (Apr 2, 2004)

I shoot my pics whit a new "olympus c-8080 wide zoom"


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Bought my gf this for her B-Day.. Sony CyberShot DSC-T1


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Heres mine... *Sony DSCP-50* Way better than hers.. and for sale $100


----------



## ChErRiEliPz510 (Nov 17, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Bought my gf this for her B-Day.. Sony CyberShot DSC-T1
> [snapback]821468[/snapback]​


^^^ I second that


----------



## phreakah (Sep 20, 2004)




----------



## diceman69 (Apr 30, 2004)

View attachment 42512
Fuji FinePix 4900

Minlota Maxxum 7xi

View attachment 42513


----------



## Dave Hasselhoff (Nov 17, 2004)

i use whatever is on my cell phone to take pics


----------



## mrspikes (Aug 10, 2004)

RhomZilla said:


> Bought my gf this for her B-Day.. Sony CyberShot DSC-T1
> [snapback]821468[/snapback]​

















just incase she sees steve tyler right?








i was gonna put a pic from the commercial but i couldnt find one........ Im worthless

O ya i have an Olympus Stylus 300









Its alright i wish i had a better one, its only 3.2


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Sony DSC-F828


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Canon Powershot S50.

Sucks for taking pics of my fish







I still don't know how to use it. It's a quality camera for anything else....


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Pic of my redclaw using Olympus 2500L


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

sony dsc-f707


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

my phone and my ac300 powershot, basically all plastic and feels pretty cheap, but it works ok


----------



## dwarfcat (Sep 21, 2004)

phreakah said:


> [snapback]821511[/snapback]​


Me 2


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

OWNED










PWNED


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

I'm ashamed to post my piece


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Filo said:


> I'm ashamed to post my piece
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOOOOOOL


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Peacock said:


> Paid for with my parent's hard earned cash while I sit around the internet all day
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fixed up the captions for you, "owned" didn't quite get the point across.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Wow. you know me so well..

LOOL! those are actualy quite funny.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam twitch 
that got me in a good mood


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

yeah at least I paid for my shitty camera.


----------



## Gumby (Aug 13, 2004)

Peacock said:


> Sony DSC-F828
> [snapback]821832[/snapback]​


Same here.


----------



## ChErRiEliPz510 (Nov 17, 2003)

mrspikes said:


> :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I told you Rhomzilla, that it was Steve Tyler but Nooooo You said it was one of the guys from The Beatles!!







Never argue with a woman.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Filo said:


> yeah at least I paid for my shitty camera.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


im sorry.. must suck to spend money on something so shitty.. especially when you could have bought a cam like the one i bought.

its niiiiiiiiiice.

ahaha just f*cking with you dude.


----------



## Pacuguy (Apr 10, 2004)

Kodak CX6200

a cheap Cam only 2.0 Mega pixels but takes nice pics im very happy with it.


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Cannon Powershot A80


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Sony DSC-P73


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

i have the HP-307


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Peacock said:


> im sorry.. must suck to spend money on something so shitty.. especially when you could have bought a cam like the one i bought.
> 
> its niiiiiiiiiice.
> 
> ...


Do your parents give you allowance or something? At least some type of limits of spending. I've never had parents to hand me money that much, especially for a camera. Do you at least have to do chores? I wish i was rich...


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Filo said:


> Do your parents give you allowance or something? At least some type of limits of spending. I've never had parents to hand me money that much, especially for a camera. Do you at least have to do chores? I wish i was rich...
> [snapback]825472[/snapback]​


its a 4 letter word my friend..

WORK.

its not hard to make money.. just takes time..

Time = Money.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

My camera that I love


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Peacock said:


> its a 4 letter word my friend..
> 
> WORK.
> 
> ...


Ohh right and you would know something about working? At least he has a job


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

My hubby bought me a Canon EOS Rebel 300D for Xmas


----------



## mrodge (Nov 13, 2004)

kodak disposible


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2005)

Canon Digital Elf Sd-20.
(Don't be too rough on my photo skills, it's one of my first shoots)


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Ohh right and you would know something about working? At least he has a job
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what the f*ck?

i put up scaffolding... its extremely hard work tyvm.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

P-Power said:


> I just got a Nikon D70 like 2 weeks ago
> 
> 
> 
> ...



















THATS THE ONE I WANT TO GET SOMEDAY


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)




----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

I'm currently shooting with a Sony DSC-F707:









But, I'll be ordering one of these sometime this week:








Canon EOS 20D


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

phreakah said:


> [snapback]821511[/snapback]​


Thats what I got


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

i have a 1970s manual pentax 35 mm that is SWEET and still takes the dopest pics around. - I LOVE FILM CAMERAS!









and i have a digital canon eos rebel that is good for some things.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Until recently, I used a 1,3MPixel Sony DSC-P20, with only digital zoom.








Perfect little camera that makes amazingly high quality pictures -it's very much outdated by now, though.

So I got me a new Sony DSC-P73, 4,1Mpixel and 3x optical zoom.








Still getting used to the settings and all, but it's a great point-and-shoot camera.

I hope to get a digital SLR one day, though: preferably a Canon, so I can exchange the lenses I have for my 35mm. EOS/Rebel...


----------

